# How Democrats Display their Intelligence !



## nononono (Nov 5, 2018)

*A Picture is worth a 1000 words !*

*




*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 9, 2018)

Pelosi for house speaker.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 10, 2018)

They re-elect Mazie Hirono.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 10, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> They re-elect Mazie Hirono.


He/ she is one of the worst.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 10, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> He/ she is one of the worst.


And voter turn out was horrible.  Absentee voting was relatively high.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 10, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> And voter turn out was horrible.  Absentee voting was relatively high.


We need to get this shit under control.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 13, 2018)

*New York businesses face hefty penalties for 'misgendering' customers*
By Bradford Richardson - The Washington Times - Wednesday, May 18, 2016


...............
The guide says businesses can avoid penalties “by creating a policy of asking everyone what their preferred gender pronoun is so that no individual is singled out for such questions and by updating their system to allow all individuals to self-identify their names and genders. They should not limit the options for identification to male and female only.”

While businesses are held to a strict standard, the guidance makes clear that the government is exempt from the law in “circumstances where certain federal, state, or local laws require otherwise (e.g., for the purposes of employment eligibility verification with the federal government).”


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 13, 2018)

Yes, well, there’s multiple claims. One of them is that I’m producing an unsafe campus environment. The other is that I’m violating the policies of the Universities of Toronto. And the third is that I’m breaking provincial law. And I already warned in my video that even discussions of the sort that we’re having right now I think are potentially illegal under the Ontario statutes, and are soon to be made into law, federal statutes, because the law also instantiates a very particular conception of human sexuality in the most fundamental sense.

So the law is predicated on the proposition that biological sex — if it exists at all, because one of the opponents that I’ve been debating recently on Canadian television said that the scientific consensus was that biological sex didn’t exist. But in any case, if it does exist, it is functionally independent from gender identity, which is your felt sense of what gender you are, which can vary from moment to moment or day to day. And on top of that, there’s something called gender expression, which varies independently from gender identity and biological sex. And gender expression as near as I can tell is little other than fashion choice, because the Ontario Human Rights Commission, which details out many of the policies surrounding this sort of legislation, describes gender expression as the manner in which you do your hair and dress and decorate yourself. *And so as far as I can tell, criticizing someone’s fashion choice has now become a hate crime in Ontario—Jordan Peterson*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 14, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Yes, well, there’s multiple claims. One of them is that I’m producing an unsafe campus environment. The other is that I’m violating the policies of the Universities of Toronto. And the third is that I’m breaking provincial law. And I already warned in my video that even discussions of the sort that we’re having right now I think are potentially illegal under the Ontario statutes, and are soon to be made into law, federal statutes, because the law also instantiates a very particular conception of human sexuality in the most fundamental sense.
> 
> So the law is predicated on the proposition that biological sex — if it exists at all, because one of the opponents that I’ve been debating recently on Canadian television said that the scientific consensus was that biological sex didn’t exist. But in any case, if it does exist, it is functionally independent from gender identity, which is your felt sense of what gender you are, which can vary from moment to moment or day to day. And on top of that, there’s something called gender expression, which varies independently from gender identity and biological sex. And gender expression as near as I can tell is little other than fashion choice, because the Ontario Human Rights Commission, which details out many of the policies surrounding this sort of legislation, describes gender expression as the manner in which you do your hair and dress and decorate yourself. *And so as far as I can tell, criticizing someone’s fashion choice has now become a hate crime in Ontario—Jordan Peterson*


Right down the rabbit log.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 14, 2018)

On Sunday, French President Emmanuel Macron spoke at a ceremony marking the 100th anniversary of the end of World War I. There, he took the opportunity to slam President Trump's "America First" nationalism. "Patriotism," Macron said, "is the exact opposite of nationalism: Nationalism is a betrayal of patriotism. By putting our interests first, with no regard for others, we erase the very thing that a nation holds dearest, and the thing that keeps it alive: its moral values."

This statement has a sort of European charm. It's also false. And dangerous.--Ben Shapiro

If  you're a nationalist then you listen to the flight attendant and put your mask on first, when cabin pressure is lost, so that you can help your kid put their mask on.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 14, 2018)

*But when combined with patriotism, nationalism can also be a bulwark against tyranny.* Nationalism can stand up to international communism. Nationalism can refuse to bow before the dictates of multiculturalism, which suggest that all cultures and practices are of equal value.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 14, 2018)

Some Free thinking:

The opposite of nationalism, then, isn't patriotism. *It's internationalism, or the idea that all human beings share similar values, and that, therefore, borders and national interests are irrelevant.* That philosophy is utterly foolish and dangerous. Simply view tape of thousands of radical Muslims marching in Pakistan to protest the acquittal of a Christian woman from charges of blasphemy and realize that not all people believe the same things.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 14, 2018)

But some were left questioning why Democrats suffered a series of setbacks that prevented the party from picking up even more seats and, perhaps most consequentially, left the US Senate in Republican hands.

Among the most eye-catching was a statistic showing Democrats led Republicans by more than 12 million votes in Senate races, and yet still suffered losses on the night and failed to win a majority of seats in the chamber.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 14, 2018)

Constitutional experts said the discrepancy between votes cast and seats won was the result of misplaced ire that ignored the Senate electoral process.

Constitutional experts said the discrepancy between votes cast and seats won was the result of misplaced ire that ignored the Senate electoral process.

Because each state gets two senators, irrespective of population, states such as Wyoming have as many seats as California, despite the latter having more than 60 times the population. The smaller states also tend to be the more rural, and rural areas traditionally favor Republicans.

This year, because Democrats were defending more seats, including California, they received more overall votes for the Senate than Republicans, but that does not translate to more seats.

However, some expressed frustration with a system they suggest gives an advantage to conservative-leaning states.

Shocking right?!!!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 14, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Among the most eye-catching was a statistic showing Democrats led Republicans by more than 12 million votes in Senate races, and yet still suffered losses on the night and failed to win a majority of seats in the chamber.


We will be hearing about this for years.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 14, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Constitutional experts said the discrepancy between votes cast and seats won was the result of misplaced ire that ignored the Senate electoral process.
> 
> Constitutional experts said the discrepancy between votes cast and seats won was the result of misplaced ire that ignored the Senate electoral process.
> 
> ...


It won't matter, "we won the popular vote" is all they will care to say about it.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 14, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> It won't matter, "we won the popular vote" is all they will care to say about it.


Hence the title of this thread.  You know?  Buncha free thinkers like Macron.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 14, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> We will be hearing about this for years.


Damn internationalist.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 14, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Right down the rabbit log.


Peekaboo...


----------



## nononono (Nov 15, 2018)

*I am a Nationalist !*

*I am PROUD to be a Nationalist !*

*I reside within the Nation of " These " United States !*


*Example:*

What does it mean to be a nation?
*noun. *
A large body of people, associated with a particular territory, that is sufficiently conscious
of its unity to seek or to possess a government peculiarly its own:

" The president spoke to the *nation* about the new tax. "


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 17, 2018)

http://socalsoccer.com/threads/the-inevitable-new-the-inevitable-trump-mocking-thread.14460/page-442#post-231559

There we go.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 17, 2018)

*California's Typhus Surge Is Linked to Fleas, Feces, and Bad Economic Policies*

There might not be a government-backed solution to Los Angeles’ typhus outbreak, but if the city’s and state’s politicians really want to end homelessness, then repealing zoning and minimum wage laws would be a great start.
*
Friday, November 16, 2018
*
https://fee.org/articles/californias-typhus-surge-is-linked-to-fleas-feces-and-bad-economic-policies/

The crisis, which has already made 64 victims this year alone, has deeper roots. At least, that's what 5th District Supervisor Kathryn Barger appears to claim.

"When I drive through parts of my district and I see the living conditions on the street, it reminds me of a third-world country," Barger said.

*Perhaps the fact that California falls behind every single state in the country when it comes to fiscal, regulatory, tax, and economic policies—much like many "third-world" countries—has something to do with the current conditions residents are now forced to grapple with.*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 17, 2018)

More intelligence or _"free thinking"_, if you prefer, from Democrats:

As the founder and president of the Future of Freedom Foundation Jacob G. Hornberger explained, the root causes of homelessness in most major urban centers across the US are both minimum wage laws and zoning, two policies that are not only in effect in California but that have been revamped and strengthened again and again over the years.

With California residents once again helping progressives stay in power in the region, we know these policies are not going anywhere. If anything, they will continue to receive widespread support from the newly-elected governor.

For the time being, there might not be a government-backed solution to Los Angeles’ typhus outbreak, but if the city’s and state’s politicians really want to end homelessness, then repealing zoning and minimum wage laws would be a great start.

https://fee.org/articles/californias-typhus-surge-is-linked-to-fleas-feces-and-bad-economic-policies/


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 17, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> More intelligence or _"free thinking"_, if you prefer, from Democrats:
> 
> As the founder and president of the Future of Freedom Foundation Jacob G. Hornberger explained, the root causes of homelessness in most major urban centers across the US are both minimum wage laws and zoning, two policies that are not only in effect in California but that have been revamped and strengthened again and again over the years.
> 
> ...


"Free thinking" lol.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 17, 2018)

*Flea-Borne Typhus Spreads Across Los Angeles Area*



............

On Friday, one city in the county — Pasadena — reported epidemic levels of typhus fever. *This year, 20 Pasadena residents have been confirmed to have typhus fever, up from the expected one to five cases per year, according to the Pasadena Public Health Department.*

“Typhus fever is a disease that can cause serious complications requiring lengthy hospitalization, and rarely, death,” Dr. Ying-Ying Goh, Pasadena’s health officer, said in the city’s Friday announcement.

She encouraged all residents to take precautions to prevent fleas in and around their homes.

Such precautions include keeping yards free of debris and trimming overgrown vegetation, not leaving pet food outdoors, not providing food or water for wild animals, keeping garbage containers tightly covered, sealing crawlspaces under the home and routinely treating pets with flea control medication.

“Since the disease is spread by fleas, it is possible that endemic typhus could be transmitted year-ound. Right now, it’s hard to speculate on why we are seeing more cases. There is an ongoing investigation by the Los Angeles County Department of Public Health that seeks to answer this question,” said Anne Rimoin, an associate professor of epidemiology at the University of California, Los Angeles Fielding School of Public Health.

As to whether the typhus outbreak could spread any farther, she said, “a thorough public health investigation will provide clues as to whether or not we should expect a rise in cases elsewhere.”

*Flea-borne typhus can spread to humans from bacteria found in infected fleas and their feces.* Symptoms can start within two weeks of contact with the infected flea and can include high fever, chills, headache, body aches and rash, according to Los Angeles County.

“Flea-borne typhus is naturally occurring in Los Angeles County and is caused by two bacteria, Rickettsia typhi and R. felis,” Rimoin said. “There are several things that people can do to prevent flea-borne typhus fever. The most important preventive measure is to minimize exposure to fleas. Pets, yards and homes should be kept free of fleas.”

Fatalities are uncommon, occurring in less than 1% of cases, and the disease can be treated with antibiotics, according to the county.

Nationwide, diseases transmitted through the bites of blood-feeding ticks, mosquitoes and fleas have been a “growing public health problem,” according to the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention.

A CDC report published in May found that reported cases of such vector-borne diseases more than tripled across the country between 2004 and 2016.
*
Though rare, plague was the most common flea-borne disease included in that data.*

https://sanfrancisco.cbslocal.com/2018/10/08/flea-borne-typhus-spreads-across-los-angeles-area/


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 17, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> *Flea-Borne Typhus Spreads Across Los Angeles Area*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anyone surprised?
Show of hands?

...(I cant wait till they blame it on climate change).


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 17, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Anyone surprised?
> Show of hands?
> 
> ...(I cant wait till they blame it on climate change).


Political climate?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 17, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Political climate?


That climate has been constant in Cali for at least thirty five years.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 18, 2018)

This becomes painfully clear when you read this _Wall Street Journal_ story on the statist hellhole of *Venezuela*:

Irish packaging giant Smurfit Kappa recently joined other multinational companies abandoning Venezuela…*President Nicolás Maduro’s socialist government.* But this case comes with a twist. Hundreds of employees, who counted on the Irish company for transport, education, housing and food, continue to show up at work. They take turns protecting idled heavy machinery from looting that has become rampant as Venezuela plunges into hyperinflation and economic chaos. …“Help, we need a boss here. We’re desperate,” said *Ramón Mendoza, a Smurfit forestry division worker for 17 years. “We’re so scared because we now know that all the government does is destroy everything, every business.”* Their plight underscores the devastation that rural Venezuelan communities face as private companies pull out of a country that was once Latin America’s richest. The economy has shrunk by half over the past four years.

Wow, Mr. Mendoza hit the nail on the head when he explained that *“all the government does is destroy everything.”*

Maybe he can replace Obama as Libertarian Man of the year. Except he would get the award on merit rather than satire.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 18, 2018)




----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 18, 2018)

*Kanye West's Private Firefighting Is a Force for Good*
There might be a better way of preventing further devastation from these seasonal southern California fires, one that is centered on market solutions for protecting private property.
*Thursday, November 15, 2018*






Kanye West is no stranger to public controversy. Arguably, his career has thrived on it. But unlike his previous squabbles, West is currently being attacked not for his typical outlandish commentary but for using private firefighters to help protect his southern California home from the devastating Woosley Fire.

At least 58 people have been killed, and nearly 250,000 people have been forced to evacuate their homes as the wildfire continues to spread across parts of southern California. Public firefighters are surely doing everything they can to contain the flames, but the fire has grown out of control, consuming everything in its path. Unfortunately, the fire has been abetted by the Santa Ana winds, which are prevalent in the area this time of year. As of now, the flames have shown no sign of letting up anytime soon.

Late last week, the fire made its way towards the Hidden Hills residence of West and his wife Kim Kardashian. As it approached their neighborhood, the couple began to grow concerned that firefighters would not be able to make it to their $60-million home before it was devoured by the flames. Naturally worried about the fate of their property, they made use of their homeowner's insurance policy, which provided the couple with *private firefighting services. *As a result, the couple not only managed to save their own home but the homes of several of their neighbors, as well.

*The Free Market Comes to the Rescue*
Due to the location of the Wests’ home, which sits at the end of a cul-de-sac and in front of an open field, had it caught fire it is highly likely that the houses next to it would have followed suit. *Instead, the insurance provider AIG’s rapid response to the residence was able to prevent this catastrophe from happening altogether.*

*The team of private firefighters took preventative measures hosing down the area surrounding the home and creating a fire break around the property. According to one source, the West’s neighbors were filled with gratitude for the couple’s decision to call in a private team of firefighters before the entire neighborhood was consumed. The rest of the public, however, doesn’t seem to share this sentiment.*

While this is a classic example of the free market coming to the rescue in an emergency situation, the Wests have come under scrutiny from the public, who have insisted that their use of private firefighters is nothing more than a sickening display of upper-class privilege. _Vice _went so far as to run an article with the headline “Rich People Pay for Private Firefighters While the Rest of Us Burn,” which essentially condemned the Wests for being rich enough to afford extra layers of protection while those less fortunate lost everything.

*West’s decision to make use of the benefits offered to him through his own insurance policy, for which he pays a premium, is by no means some elitist act against the poor. On the contrary, it shows us all that there might be a better way of preventing further devastation from these seasonal southern California fires, one that is centered on market solutions for protecting private property.*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 18, 2018)

West cont:

*Protecting Private Property is a Powerful Incentive*
Progressives would like to make the private firefighting issue about income inequality and turn the wealthy into the villains, but they’re wrong. For one thing, the utilization of private firefighters has as much to do with the forward thinking of these homeowners wanting to protect their property as it does with their income.

California is no stranger to large brushfires. In fact, earlier this year the exact same situation happened as many were forced to evacuate their homes. Others lost everything as the flames devoured everything in their path. It is precisely for this reason that so many homeowners in the area have chosen homeowners insurance policies that provide private firefighters.

The mountains of southern California are breathtaking, and with just one look you can understand why so many are willing to pay millions of dollars for real estate in this area. But these beautiful views come with their fair share of risks. And since these homeowners have paid so much for their homes, it is no wonder they are willing to pay more to protect them.

Private ownership incentivizes individuals to take extra precautionary measures to ensure the security of their property. And instead of this being a direct threat to public firefighters, as _Vice_ and other would suggest, it offers hope that public firefighters might not have to tackle such an enormous feat on their own in the future. Higher insurance rates also discourage residents and builders from going into high-risk areas in the first place.

Notice how these solutions never came up in the article that Fries posted as an alleged Republican.  Kek


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 18, 2018)

*Private Firefighting Benefits Everyone*
*In Vice’s article, which perpetuates the rhetoric that private firefighters are, by default, elitist, the author writes:

“According to NBC, members of AIG’s Risk Management and Loss Prevention policy group, who qualify for Wildfire Protection Unit services, occupy 42 percent of the Forbes list of the 400 richest Americans.”

While Vice has chosen to make this solely about income, it doesn’t have to be. In fact, every property owner could potentially have access to this type of protection if the government made it easier for more competition to enter the market. AIG and others have to charge so much for private firefighting as a direct result of the government’s burdensome and costly requirements.*

But even in spite of how hard it may be to become certified in this field, private firefighting is a rapidly growing sector. And it is not limited to just insurance policies alone. WildfireX, a private firefighting company reports:

According to a 2012 study conducted by market research firm IBISWorld, there are 256 private firefighting companies in the United States — a number that’s expected to grow to more than 320 by 2017. At the same time, the number of firefighters employed by private companies will increase from 16,880 to 27,206.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 18, 2018)

Kanye West’s use of private firefighters it is a testament to the effectiveness of the market. When the government allows it to exist, whether because of budgetary constraints or otherwise, the private sector is more than capable of entering the firefighting market. In fact, as WildfireX demonstrated, it is already doing so at a rapid pace. And while this is currently a “luxury” afforded to the rich, it is the rich who are the pioneers of innovation, embarking on new frontiers and eventually making these discoveries affordable for the masses. As Ludwig von Mises wrote in_ Liberalism_:

Luxury consumption provides industry with the stimulus to discover and introduce new things. It is one of the dynamic factors of our economy. To it we owe the progressive innovations by which the standard of living of all strata of the population has been gradually raised.

And as more competition enters the market, the more affordable these services will be for consumers and property owners. Not to mention, with more firefighters working to stop brushfires like the Woosley fire, public firefighters will not be overburdened with the task of fighting it on their own.

Kanye West might not always be the bearer of all truth and wisdom, but when it comes to protecting his own property, he gets it right.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Nov 18, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Anyone surprised?
> Show of hands?
> 
> ...(I cant wait till they blame it on climate change).


I think Mueller is looking into this...


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 18, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Kanye West’s use of private firefighters it is a testament to the effectiveness of the market. When the government allows it to exist, whether because of budgetary constraints or otherwise, the private sector is more than capable of entering the firefighting market. In fact, as WildfireX demonstrated, it is already doing so at a rapid pace. And while this is currently a “luxury” afforded to the rich, it is the rich who are the pioneers of innovation, embarking on new frontiers and eventually making these discoveries affordable for the masses. As Ludwig von Mises wrote in_ Liberalism_:
> 
> Luxury consumption provides industry with the stimulus to discover and introduce new things. It is one of the dynamic factors of our economy. To it we owe the progressive innovations by which the standard of living of all strata of the population has been gradually raised.
> 
> ...


Why not?
Growing up in Socal, I have seen many, many fires.
I know people personally who lost their homes in what is now called "Carmel Valley" in north San Diego county.
The people who had been through a fire or two knew that you do not leave when the cops order you out, unless you are willing to sacrifice your home.
Those who stayed and put the spot fires out, saved their homes.

Its a different situation in our ecosystem than up north.
If you clear the brush around your home and dont live on the top edge of a canyon, you can stay put and manage the embers.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 18, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Why not?
> Growing up in Socal, I have seen many, many fires.
> I know people personally who lost their homes in what is now called "Carmel Valley" in north San Diego county.
> The people who had been through a fire or two knew that you do not leave when the cops order you out, unless you are willing to sacrifice your home.
> ...


With 76 people dead and nearly 1,300 unaccounted for and feared dead in California wildfires, President Donald Trump had a word of advice about stopping future blazes: “Raking.”

“You’ve got to take care of the floors. You know the floors of the forest, very important,” Trump noted Saturday surrounded by the devastation of the burned town of Paradise in northern California.

“I was with the president of Finland and he said, ‘We have a much different —we’re a forest nation.’ He called it a forest nation, and they spent a lot of time on raking and cleaning and doing things. And they don’t have any problem. And when they do, it’s a very small problem,” Trump said.

Critics were stumped by the raking solution.

They also pointed out the many extreme differences between warm, sunny, drought-stricken California with its annual destructive (and growing worse) fire seasons and Finland, land of marshes, cold temperatures and snow. A quarter of the nation is within the Arctic Circle.

But even with the fire-preventing advantages of far colder temperatures and precipitation, Scandinavia and Finland were hit with serious fires this year due to unusually hot and dry conditions, which scientists attributed to climate change.

trump-says-raking-would-help-prevent-forest-fires_us_5bf0d578e4b0f32bd58a1aba

Finland’s president isn’t sure where U.S. President Donald Trump got the idea that raking is part of his country’s routine for managing its substantial forests.

Trump told reporters Saturday while visiting the ruins of the Northern California town where a fire killed at least 76 people that wildfires weren’t a problem in Finland because crews “spend a lot of time on raking and cleaning and doing things” to clear forest floors.

Finnish President Sauli Niinisto said in an interview published Sunday in the Ilta-Sanomat newspaper that he spoke briefly with Trump about forest management on Nov. 11, when they both were in Paris for Armistice Day events.

Niinisto said their conversation focused on the California wildfires and the surveillance system Finland uses to monitor forests for fires. He remembered telling Trump “We take care of our forests,” but couldn’t recall raking coming up.

The U.S. leader’s comment generated amusement on social media in Finland, which manages its vast forests with scientific seriousness.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 18, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> With 76 people dead and nearly 1,300 unaccounted for and feared dead in California wildfires, President Donald Trump had a word of advice about stopping future blazes: “Raking.”
> 
> “You’ve got to take care of the floors. You know the floors of the forest, very important,” Trump noted Saturday surrounded by the devastation of the burned town of Paradise in northern California.
> 
> ...


Let it all out.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 18, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Why not?
> Growing up in Socal, I have seen many, many fires.
> I know people personally who lost their homes in what is now called "Carmel Valley" in north San Diego county.
> The people who had been through a fire or two knew that you do not leave when the cops order you out, unless you are willing to sacrifice your home.
> ...


It's crazy to see all the trees and bushes around these houses that are close to burning, get a chainsaw and get to work.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 18, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> With 76 people dead and nearly 1,300 unaccounted for and feared dead in California wildfires, President Donald Trump had a word of advice about stopping future blazes: “Raking.”
> 
> “You’ve got to take care of the floors. You know the floors of the forest, very important,” Trump noted Saturday surrounded by the devastation of the burned town of Paradise in northern California.
> 
> ...


Finland is to California as Finland is to California.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 18, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Let it all out.


Democrats displaying their intelligence again.....or lack of.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 18, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> With 76 people dead and nearly 1,300 unaccounted for and feared dead in California wildfires, President Donald Trump had a word of advice about stopping future blazes: “Raking.”
> 
> “You’ve got to take care of the floors. You know the floors of the forest, very important,” Trump noted Saturday surrounded by the devastation of the burned town of Paradise in northern California.
> 
> ...


Kek


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 18, 2018)

*WATCH: Ocasio-Cortez Has No Idea What The 3 Branches Of Government Are*

https://www.dailywire.com/news/38491/watch-ocasio-cortez-has-no-idea-what-3-branches-ryan-saavedra?utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=social&utm_content=062316-news&utm_campaign=benshapiro&fbclid=IwAR2YxvJunbsND93S0-g9rcdor1Ko5ballY2FleFh29_3nKn7WjuKTKBWNlg


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 18, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> *WATCH: Ocasio-Cortez Has No Idea What The 3 Branches Of Government Are*
> 
> https://www.dailywire.com/news/38491/watch-ocasio-cortez-has-no-idea-what-3-branches-ryan-saavedra?utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=social&utm_content=062316-news&utm_campaign=benshapiro&fbclid=IwAR2YxvJunbsND93S0-g9rcdor1Ko5ballY2FleFh29_3nKn7WjuKTKBWNlg


Looks they have their 2020 front runner.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 18, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Looks they have their 2020 front runner.


And her running mate

*Democrat Calls For Gun Confiscation, Suggests Nuking Americans Who Fight Back*

*https://www.dailywire.com/news/38451/democrat-calls-gun-confiscation-suggests-nuking-ryan-saavedra?utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=social&utm_content=062316-news&utm_campaign=benshapiro&fbclid=IwAR32ZQosEqOwCDYh7wpcp7trs67MRGiFBAb2S2q4K-I71O-QY0vvit_pnfg*

“More free thinking”


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 19, 2018)

*A Breakdown Down of the Opportunity Costs of "Soft Socialism"*

Though they surely won’t be equaled by the bitter fruits of “pure socialism,” they are still significant and sweeping.

Sunday, November 18, 2018

https://fee.org/articles/a-breakdown-down-of-the-opportunity-costs-of-soft-socialism/

Elizabeth Warren has a hair-brain scheme to make corporations more accountable by allowing government officials to appoint some fraction of their members, without explaining how any director can simultaneously owe fiduciary duties—the highest legal obligation to act in the best interest of a party, and the rule that keeps our corporate law going— to parties with adverse interests. Bernie Sanders constantly pushes Medicare for all and free college tuition for all without ever understanding that with a price of zero dollars, supply and demand will be perpetually out of whack. Consumer demand explodes with the promise of free goodies, while the supply of goods and services shrinks given the want of revenue to cover wages and capital expenditures. When public price or wage controls ensure that supply will necessarily outstrip demands, only two responses, in tandem, occur. Queues form and quality declines.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 19, 2018)

*The New York Times Reveals the Horrors of Capitalism—By Showing China’s State-Run Hospitals*

If the Times had visited one of China’s many private hospitals, they would have found something quite different from the chaos depicted in China’s public health care facilities.

Monday, November 19, 2018





*Rewriting Socialist History*

In the video, the _Times _praises Chairman Mao’s introduction of “free” health care and claims that when capitalism was introduced into the country, the state retreated and care was no longer free.

Neither statement is true. *First, health care was never free; it was paid for by tax revenues. Second, the state never retreated; rather, its regulatory apparatus became vaster and even more invasive. Out of sheer necessity, China allowed for the creation of private hospitals to ease the burden of the country's heavily bureaucratic and deteriorating health care system.*

The fact that the _Times _refused to visit even one private hospital or mention the higher cancer survival rates of patients receiving private care raises serious questions. At the very least, failing to feature a single private medical facility while blaming capitalism for the dysfunction of China’s public health system is intellectually dishonest.

https://fee.org/articles/the-new-york-times-reveals-the-horrors-of-capitalism-by-showing-china-s-state-run-hospitals/


----------



## nononono (Nov 19, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> *California's Typhus Surge Is Linked to Fleas, Feces, and Bad Economic Policies*
> 
> There might not be a government-backed solution to Los Angeles’ typhus outbreak, but if the city’s and state’s politicians really want to end homelessness, then repealing zoning and minimum wage laws would be a great start.
> *
> ...




*All Democrats .....All districts....All feces....*
*Just ask " Little Adam Schitt for Brains " or " Mad Maxine ".....*


----------



## nononono (Nov 19, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> And her running mate
> 
> *Democrat Calls For Gun Confiscation, Suggests Nuking Americans Who Fight Back*
> 
> ...



*Eric Swallowell and his " Poop Chart " city.....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 19, 2018)

*Antifa up to their usual tricks in Portland over the weekend*
John Sexton Nov 19, 2018 1:21 PM





“Thank God you got all these cops around, huh


----------



## nononono (Nov 19, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Antifa up to their usual tricks in Portland over the weekend*
> John Sexton Nov 19, 2018 1:21 PM
> 
> 
> ...



*In Portland the INMATES DO RUN the asylum.......*

*The Police Chief has lost his Cojones....*
*The Council members are issued Death Threats......*

*ANTIFA runs the town......*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 19, 2018)

nononono said:


> *In Portland the INMATES DO RUN the asylum.......*
> 
> *The Police Chief has lost his Cojones....*
> *The Council members are issued Death Threats......*
> ...


Embarrassing.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 19, 2018)

*Cuba’s Exit From Brazil’s “More Doctors” Program Reveals the Exploitative Nature of Socialism*
Socialists always prove to be greedier and more eager to exploit human labor than any capitalist could ever be.
*Monday, November 19, 2018

Myth versus Reality*
A few remaining dictatorships such as Cuba’s still sponsor state doctors to go on mission trips to sell socialized medicine across the globe. Besides using these missions to make money for their unsustainable state-run economies, they take every opportunity to criticize capitalism and lure young people into the socialist orbit. This strategy relies upon the myth that only socialism can get individuals to manifest their virtues and “help” others, but Brazilians are now realizing that these are just empty words.

After five years of participating, the Cuban government has just withdrawn from “Mais Médicos” (“More Doctors”), a Brazilian public health programdesigned by former socialist President Dilma Rousseff back in 2013. At the time, she promised that by partnering up with foreign countries, the program would increase the number of medical professionals in underserved areas of Brazil.

Unlike physicians from other nations, Cuban medics did not directly receive their salaries from the program. Instead, the government skimmed 74 percent of those salaries right off the top.

The socialist regime in Havana saw a money-making propaganda opportunity and dispatched nearly 20,000 Cuban medical professionals to Brazil—by far the largest contingent that various countries sent. More than 8,300 are in the country at the moment. But, unlike physicians from other nations, Cuban medics did not directly receive their salaries from the program. Instead, the government skimmed 74 percent of those salaries right off the top. *Moreover, Cuban medics were not allowed to bring along their family members with them to Brazil. Why? The families were essentially kept as hostages to ensure their doctor relatives wouldn’t go to Brazil and defect from Cuba’s socialist “workers’ paradise.”*

https://fee.org/articles/cuba-s-exit-from-brazil-s-more-doctors-program-reveals-the-exploitative-nature-of-socialism/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 20, 2018)

Verified account @*mikeseidel* 58m58 minutes ago




1st snowperson of the season and the 2nd snowfall in less than a week in Nashua, NH. Thanks to @*TheMattSaffer* for the eyes, nose, etc. Thanksgiving forecast to be the coldest on record in nearby Boston with a high of 21° and wind chills in the single numbers.pic.twitter.com/1xpFts6ORL







6:27 AM - 20 Nov 2018


                 
36 replies   6 retweets   44 likes


----------



## nononono (Nov 20, 2018)

*A Finnish Forest...Haha ....A funny Finnish retort to Trump, but the Forest is still alive.*

*




*

*Northern California Forest by the City of Paradise where the *
*pine needles WERE NOT REMOVED and the Forest is CHARRED !*





*->* https://www.paradisefiresafe.org/images/brochure_grassl *<-*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 21, 2018)

*The Idea That the US Has a "Free Market" Health Care System Is Pure Fantasy
According to the World Health Organization, US per capita government spending on health care is the fourth highest in the world.
Tuesday, November 20, 2018







Ryan McMaken




After all, contrary to the widely held misconception that all health care (including prescription drugs) in Canada is "free," nearly 30 percent of all health care spending takes place in the private sector—mostly to cover prescription drugs, dental care, and other types of care not covered by the state.*

*Moreover, health care in the US offered by ostensibly private sector firms in the US is done overwhelmingly through heavily regulated and highly bureaucratic insurance schemes.*

This sort of insurance is so widespread that fewer Americans purchase health services out-of-pocket than in most other OECD countries. While Swiss, Italian, and Australian out-of-pocket expenses constitute at least one-fifth of health spending, the total is only 12 percent in the US. The US is well below the OECD average of 19.5 percent. *The idea that millions of Americans are handing over huge sums of cash out-of-pocket to afford basic medical procedures is fiction.






Source. "OECD Health Statistics 2015 - Country Notes"


*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 21, 2018)

Real Health Insurance Is a Crime


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 24, 2018)

*The Lives We Can Save in California*
*Safe injection facilities and other harm reduction measures are the answer.*

If San Francisco attempts to move forward with establishing supervised injection facilities (SIFs), places where those addicted to drugs can safely shoot up, it will have to do so without the state government's blessing. In early October, Democratic Gov. Jerry Brown vetoed A.B. 186, a bill that would have authorized the city and county to create such facilities.

https://reason.com/archives/2018/11/23/the-lives-we-can-save-in-calif


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 24, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> *The Lives We Can Save in California*
> *Safe injection facilities and other harm reduction measures are the answer.*
> 
> If San Francisco attempts to move forward with establishing supervised injection facilities (SIFs), places where those addicted to drugs can safely shoot up, it will have to do so without the state government's blessing. In early October, Democratic Gov. Jerry Brown vetoed A.B. 186, a bill that would have authorized the city and county to create such facilities.
> ...


I guess that's a solution.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 25, 2018)

Which One Of Hawaii’s Idiots In Congress Just Claimed That Using Tear Gas Was A War Crime?

Posted at 9:02 pm on November 25, 2018 by streiff

_ 







Earlier today, US riot police in San Ysidro, CA, responded to the mainly male and largely criminal caravan of illegals now camped in Tijuana…and I have to tell you, when the mayor of Tijuana is complaining about something destroying the ambiance of that metropolis, things are really interesting…attempted to storm the border wall and then threw rocks at US police, they were answered by the use of riot control agents being referred to as “tear gas.” Naturally, Trump being the president, it didn’t take long until some Democrat decided to accuse the Border Patrol and Customs and Border Protection officers at San Ysidro with some sort of crime. Somehow Hawaii beat out California, New York, Oregon, Massachusetts, and other Democrat strongholds for the honor of being first.



Yeah, the headline didn’t narrow the waterfront very much, did it. Reasonably it could have been any of them. Thought the irony of Tulsi Gabbard, who claimed that Syria was framed for using chemical weapons, might have been too much to bear. The actual winner is the aptly named Brian Schatz:

_


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 26, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Which One Of Hawaii’s Idiots In Congress Just Claimed That Using Tear Gas Was A War Crime?
> 
> Posted at 9:02 pm on November 25, 2018 by streiff
> 
> ...


Born in Michigan, Pomona College graduate.  What do you expect?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 26, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Born in Michigan, Pomona College graduate.  What do you expect?


He has hair almost as beautiful as our friend.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 26, 2018)

*Socialism’s Record Has Been Pain, Not Gain (Especially for the Poor)*
Capitalism, not socialism, has lifted over a billion people out of poverty worldwide since 1990.
*Monday, November 26, 2018

https://fee.org/articles/socialism-s-record-has-been-pain-not-gain-especially-for-the-poor/?utm_medium=push_notification&utm_source=rss&utm_campaign=rss_pushcrew&notification_source=pushcrew_rss
......

*
The overarching message of “The Opportunity Cost of Socialism”—a study recently released by the president’s Council of Economic Advisers (CEA)—is that *the advocacy of socialism cannot reasonably be based on policy preferences; its attraction has always been grounded in a combination of wishful thinking and ignorance.* For example, the new CEA study shows that the socialist approach to “single payer” health care advocated by many on the left would cost much more and deliver much less, resulting in the significant worsening of mortality and morbidity, not just higher taxes and reduced economic growth.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 26, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> He has hair almost as beautiful as our friend.


It's fake hair.  Our friend is the real deal.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 26, 2018)

*MSNBC: The majority of people who make up the migrant caravan are men*
John Sexton Nov 26, 2018 5:21 PM
Top Pick





“…the majority of them are men


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 26, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *MSNBC: The majority of people who make up the migrant caravan are men*
> John Sexton Nov 26, 2018 5:21 PM
> Top Pick
> 
> ...


Ali is such a dumb shit.  I enjoyed watching the ex-FCC chief make a fool out of him.  But this cracks me up.  No shit they're mostly men.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 26, 2018)

*THE SAN DIEGO UNION TRIBUNE*

*Border Patrol: crowd confronts agents*
Susan Shroder and Elizabeth AguileraContact Reporters

*NOVEMBER 25, 2013 5:55 PM  SAN YSIDRO*

A group of about 100 people trying to illegally cross the border Sunday near the San Ysidro port of entry threw rocks and bottles at U.S. Border Patrol agents, who responded by using pepper spray and other means to force the crowd back into Mexico, federal officials said.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 26, 2018)

*My Prozac Economics Lecture: Showing Students What They’d Earn if Their FICA Taxes Were Put in the S&P*

The lecture addresses the effect the federal government’s social security program will have on students’ future financial well-being.
*Monday, November 26, 2018








The Question
*
The discussion is organized around the following question: What if students, instead of being legally obligated to pay Social Security taxes, had the option of putting and holding those funds in the stock market?

To this end, it should be noted that the average annual return in the stock market since 1928, as measured by the S&P 500 index, is 9.8 percent (not that the return every year is 9.8 percent, mind you—just that over the last 90 years, annual returns average out to 9.8 percent). Then pick an annual starting salary students might earn. Say it’s $35,000, and assume it rises by 3 percent a year. Under this latter assumption, the salary never rises above the current $127,400 maximum taxable annual income.
*
The Alternative to Social Security *

Assume the person intends to work 41 years. Then at the end of the first year of employment, his/her $4,340 Social Security tax for the year ($35,000 x 12.4 percent) is invested in an S&P 500 index fund and held for the following 40 years at the 9.8 percent average return. What will it equal at the end of 40 years? Believe it or not, $182,634. That’s right; just the first year’s tax will grow to $182,634. The second year’s tax ($4,470), held for 39 years, will grow to $171,316, and so on.

Making these calculations by hand is tedious, to say the least. For example, the growth in the first year’s tax is the answer to $4,340 x (1.098)40. The second year’s tax follows from $4,470 x (1.098)39 and so on. Don’t despair. Websites like this enable you to make the calculations quite easily by plugging in the numbers.

Thus, if the student never saved another penny in his/her whole life, just the first two years of Social Security taxes invested under the above conditions would grow to $353,950, more than one-third of a million dollars, when they retired 41 years after graduation.

If the student’s Social Security taxes for the first 10 years of working life were invested at the S&P 500’s 9.8 percent return, he/she would have a $1,391,844 portfolio at the end of 41 years; the first 20 years of taxes would grow to $2,126,777; the first 30 years of taxes grows to $2,514,569; and for the entire 40 years, it’s $2,718,713.
*

https://fee.org/articles/my-prozac-economics-lecture-showing-students-what-they-d-earn-if-their-fica-taxes-were-put-in-the-sp/*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 26, 2018)




----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 26, 2018)

American Hero:  *MSNBC reporter Gadi Schwartz busted the media's narrative that the caravan migrants are mostly women and children *on Monday while reporting from Tijuana, Mexico.

Schwartz appeared on MSNBC's "Live with Velshi & Ruhle" where he reported that one migrant woman that he spoke to "admitted that she had not actually expected to cross and was really participating to protest; she also later stated that her intention was to go to the United States to work, rather than to apply for asylum," NewsBusters reported.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 27, 2018)

*Leftists Furious Trump Used Tear Gas On Illegal Immigrants. Obama Sometimes Did It Once A Month.*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 28, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> “I’ve wondered in these two years why corporate America and Wall Street have been kind of quiet about Trump, because he has never been one of them,” Moore said. *“To corporate America, to Wall Street, Trump’s been the trailer trash of the millionaire class. They never let him into their club, their exclusive high-end club.” *
> *“You’re such a fool, Trump. You’ve been played again by these people who’ve never liked you,”* he added.






Bruddah IZ said:


> Maybe the millionaire club is jealou$ that Trump i$ a billionaire.  Lol!  You people crack me up in your lack of comprehen$ion





Hüsker Dü said:


> You really are a fucking idiot.





Bruddah IZ said:


> You mean because I comprehended the difference between 1000 millionaires and 1 billionaire?  Don't get mad.  Just read and understand what you post instead of being the typical Dumbocrat nutter.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 28, 2018)

US News
*SHAMELESS: At event in Houston, Barack Obama takes credit for increase in U.S. oil production*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 30, 2018)

*WATCH: Democrat Rep Calls For Death Of GOP Rep's Family, Gets Destroyed*

https://www.dailywire.com/news/38872/watch-democrat-rep-calls-death-gop-reps-family-ryan-saavedra?utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=social&utm_content=062316-news&utm_campaign=benshapiro


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 30, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> US News
> *SHAMELESS: At event in Houston, Barack Obama takes credit for increase in U.S. oil production*


2:38 Obama the Fracking Prez?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 30, 2018)




----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 30, 2018)




----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 1, 2018)

*Chicago’s New PlayStation Tax Shows How Greedy Politicians Can Be*
Chicago is proof that there is almost nothing that government entities won’t try to tax.

Friday, November 30, 2018

https://fee.org/articles/chicago-s-new-playstation-tax-shows-how-greedy-politicians-can-be/

*Chicago’s Amusement Tax*

*Chicago is one of the most heavily taxed cities in the country. In addition to holding the title for the highest sales tax nationwide, the city also levies additional taxes on bottled water and cell phones.*

The amusement tax was actually passed several years ago and included almost all forms of entertainment. Whether residents are looking to spend an evening at the theater, see a concert, cheer on their favorite sports team, go to a nightclub, or even catch a movie, they are on the hook for an additional 5 percent tax.

*In 2015, the amusement tax was expanded as city officials realized they could bring in additional revenue with the creation of a “cloud tax.” Capitalizing on the popularity of streaming services, the city began instituting a 9 percent tax for using platforms like Netflix, Hulu, Spotify, and others. And thanks to the inclusion of the streaming services, the amusement tax now brings in about $12 million annually. It also applies to anyone whose billing address is within city limits.*

The city of Chicago is currently operating on a $400 million deficit. It’s no wonder, then, that the city has had to get creative when it comes to extorting money from its residents. The amusement tax was created as a means of decreasing the deficit and aiding the city in paying for additional expenditures, which essentially means that Chicago dwellers are once again on the hook for the government’s poor decisions.

To make matters worse, Chicago is also a city with a horrible reputation for government corruption, and especially corruption within the local police force. When Democratic Mayor Rahm Emanuel approved the additional tax on streaming services, it was done so with the explicit purpose of helping to fund the $530 million increase given to Chicago’s police force. However, even with the increased funding, Chicago law enforcement has still been unable, or unwilling, to combat the city’s skyrocketing crime rates.

Sony may have just recently announced that it would be enforcing this tax, but Xbox and Nintendo users have already been dealing with it for years. In fact, Sony actually refused to enforce the tax and did not finally capitulate to the city’s wishes until mid-November, when unsuspecting users were greeted with a warning message as soon as they logged on to their PlayStation accounts.

While it is unclear why Sony decided to begin enforcing the tax at this time, it is likely that statements from government representatives scared the company into submission. A spokesman for the city’s Law Department, Bill McCaffrey, recently said,"If a business is not collecting the tax where we believe it applies, the city takes the necessary steps and works with the company to ensure compliance with the law.”

But while some have bent to the whims of the city government, others have continued to challenge the city’s authority to tax anything and everything. Apple, for example, has held strong against the city of Chicago. The tech giant has even gone so far as to take the city to court rather than burden its users with additional fees. And thanks to a bill passed during the Clinton era, Apple has a legitimate case against the city.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 1, 2018)

*Apple Strikes Back*

Right after the “cloud tax” was instituted, the Liberty Justice Center came forward to challenge the city’s new policy on behalf of the taxpayers in the case known as _Labell vs. The City of Chicago._

*Unfortunately, the court ruled in favor of the city in May, upholding its authority to levy and collect the cloud tax. Since the amusement tax was passed prior to the inclusion of the cloud tax, the city argued that this was not a new tax and thus was merely a reinterpretation of the existing law.*

Senior attorney for the Liberty Justice Center, Jeffrey Schwab, commented on the court’s decision, saying:

*We plan to appeal this decision because it has far broader implications than this single attempt to tax online entertainment. Cloud-based entertainment isn’t unique to Chicago, and people take this entertainment in and out of city limits all the time. Therein lies one of the biggest problems with this tax: The city is taxing activity outside its borders because the tax applies regardless of whether a customer actually uses a service in Chicago.* *If today’s decision is allowed to stand, then local governments across Illinois could tax activity that occurs outside their borders. We will continue to fight for taxpayers against the city’s expansion of its taxing power.*

While the Liberty Justice Center waits to appeal this decision, Apple has continued the fight against this unjust tax. *Just a few months after the same court ruled in favor of the city, Apple filed a complaint in the Circuit Court of Cook County, Illinois.*

*The tech company’s complaint touches on four different violations it believes the city is guilty of committing. But the primary complaint rests on Chicago’s violation of the Internet Tax Freedom Act (ITFA).*

In 1998, President Bill Clinton signed the ITFA into law, protecting Americans from illegal forms of taxation. Specifically, the bill prohibited “state and local governments from taxing Internet access, or imposing multiple or discriminatory taxes on electronic commerce.”

The bill was supposed to help protect consumers against the possibility of discriminatory taxation on electronic commerce. For example, if internet users are already being taxed for their internet service, they should not be forced to then pay further taxes for using the internet to access streaming sites. By doing so, the cloud tax also discriminates against those who choose to purchase digital movies instead of physical DVDs, which are not subject to the cloud tax.

In addition to violating federal law, Apple is also asserting that the new tax is a violation of the Illinois constitution. As explained by DigitalMusicNews.com’s Daniel Sanchez:

Under Illinois law, all home-rule ordinances must fall within the limits of the unit. So, a "home-rule unit" – in this case, Chicago – "may exercise any power and perform any function pertaining to its government and affairs.

There’s just one problem. Chicago city officials have imposed the Amusement Tax on citizens streaming music when outside the "home-rule unit."

Since the cloud tax is extended to everyone with a Chicago billing address, this means it is still being levied on those who enjoy streaming services outside city limits, making it a violation of state law.

Sanchez continues:

*By creating an "extraterritorial effect," the company argues, the city has "subjected Apple to collection requirements even for activities that take place primarily outside" Chicago. In addition, the city has extraterritorially expanded its taxing and regulatory jurisdiction to transaction and business activities outside of Chicago.*

Apple’s additional complaints involve violations of the federal commerce clause, as well as violations of the 14th Amendment right to due process. While the outcome of the case is unclear, Apple’s unwillingness to cooperate with the city’s ridiculous amusement tax is a testament to its integrity.

*Chicago is proof that there is almost nothing that government entities won’t try to tax. And if you’re a Chicago resident, you might want to think twice before asking Santa for a PlayStation 4 this year, lest you have to deal with the city’s amusement tax.*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 2, 2018)

https://www.dailywire.com/news/38936/watch-migrant-caravan-leaves-bottles-urine-ryan-saavedra?fbclid=IwAR3Zd6RPHPbBAyUO_m4NXl3C5EbeLCbLq4QEyW_SSN_zMoKe8u-po74rhoI



*WATCH: Migrant Caravan Leaves Bottles Of Urine, Mountains Of Trash Behind*

*Shocking!! They probably left a lot of shit, literally, throughout the entire journey.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 3, 2018)

16 Democrat presidential contenders have endorsed CAIR
DECEMBER 3, 2018
The Democratic Party of 2018 is aligning itself with the Council of American-Islamic Relations (CAIR), “an organization identified by the Justice Depa...
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/12/16_democrat_presidential_contenders_have_endorsed_cair.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 3, 2018)

Coming to a city near you, thanks Obama.

*BALTIMORE: Woman Stabbed To Death After Rolling Down Window To Give Money To Panhandler...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 5, 2018)

One step forward and two steps back.


*Report: Wall Street Execs Avoid Meeting, Mentoring Women in #MeToo Era*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 19, 2018)

Ideas of Socialism Transcend Time
ALEXANDER G. MARKOVSKY
The collapse of the Soviet Union in December 1991 and the subsequent dissolution of the so-called the "socialist camp" did not result in the demise of...
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/12/ideas_of_socialism_transcend_time.html


----------



## legend (Dec 19, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Coming to a city near you, thanks Obama.
> 
> *BALTIMORE: Woman Stabbed To Death After Rolling Down Window To Give Money To Panhandler...*


Why is the homelessness population growing under Trump?


----------



## legend (Dec 19, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> One step forward and two steps back.
> 
> 
> *Report: Wall Street Execs Avoid Meeting, Mentoring Women in #MeToo Era*


We knew the Vice President  is afraid to meet with women...I guess other Republicans as well. They're chicken.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 19, 2018)

legend said:


> Why is the homelessness population growing under Trump?


Obama economy.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 19, 2018)

legend said:


> We knew the Vice President  is afraid to meet with women...I guess other Republicans as well. They're chicken.


Feminazis.
The BJ Clinton doctrine.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Dec 19, 2018)

legend said:


> Why is the homelessness population growing under Trump?


Who's been running California for years....D E M O C R A T E S
Yet....
*California’s poverty rate is still the highest in the nation, despite state efforts*
SEPTEMBER 24, 2018 08:29 AM

https://www.sacbee.com/news/local/health-and-medicine/article218270905.html


----------



## messy (Dec 19, 2018)

You should start dealing in the present. We are 2 years into the Trump administration. His VP won’t meet with women alone not because of Clinton, but on “religious grounds” because he admits to being afraid that he can’t keep it in his pants. Or just keep living in the past. I’m changing your name to Jethro Tull.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 19, 2018)

messy said:


> You should start dealing in the present. We are 2 years into the Trump administration. His VP won’t meet with women alone not because of Clinton, but on “religious grounds” because he admits to being afraid that he can’t keep it in his pants. Or just keep living in the past. I’m changing your name to Jethro Tull.


You are a liar.


----------



## messy (Dec 19, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You are a liar.


Whatever you say, Jethro Tull. Check the FACTS which underlie my post.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 19, 2018)

messy said:


> Whatever you say, Jethro Tull. Check the FACTS which underlie my post.


Lets see it.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 19, 2018)

messy said:


> You should start dealing in the present. We are 2 years into the Trump administration. His VP won’t meet with women alone not because of Clinton, but on “religious grounds” because he admits to being afraid that he can’t keep it in his pants. Or just keep living in the past. I’m changing your name to Jethro Tull.


How many votes did the Russians steal?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 19, 2018)

legend said:


> Why is the homelessness population growing under Trump?


It's not.


----------



## nononono (Dec 19, 2018)

*If it is.....*

*It's because under the previous administrations " They " were coddled ....*

*The MAJORITY of the homeless are able to work and become self sustaining, but they *
*are at the present suffering " Teet " removal syndrome......*

*States like our " California " are nothing more than enablers.....*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 24, 2018)

*Union Manages To Tick Off A Bunch Of UPS Holiday Employees *
*And may have violated federal law in the process.*

_Nothing says "Happy Holidays!" like taking all but $15 from thousands of workers who just put in dozens of hours to help deliver presents to friends and family.

That's what happened to Sheila O'Malley of Charlestown, Boston, who worked 41 hours the first week of a seasonal UPS job only to learn that the union, Teamsters Local 25, decided to force employees to pay its $490 initiation fee and dues up front instead of taking the fee in weekly installments. The result was that thousands of seasonal employees took home almost nothing for their work.

After pulling 41 hours, O'Malley opened up her first paycheck to learn to her dismay that the Teamsters had taken all but $14.52. "I was shocked," O'Malley told CBS Boston.


.............

The Teamsters declined offering a comment due to the pending NLRB case, but O'Malley was more than willing to give a few, including one comment that strikes at the heart of the union's promises versus its action: *"I thought they were supposed to protect our rights," she said. Instead, they seem more concerned about collecting their dues.*


_


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 28, 2018)




----------



## messy (Dec 28, 2018)

Hey since Trump admires Putin so much, why don’t we borrow their healthcare system? Putin gets it.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 28, 2018)

messy said:


> Hey since Trump admires Putin so much, why don’t we borrow their healthcare system? Putin gets it.


Their election system seems to work well.  Why not?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 28, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Their election system seems to work well.  Why not?


Looks like you have a new friend.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 28, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Looks like you have a new friend.


Theyʻre all the same.  The names have been changed to protect their ignorance.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 28, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Theyʻre all the same.  The names have been changed to protect their ignorance.


Funny thing, I have not ever used multiple screen names, they must be trying to hide their true feelings from each other.
Weird.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 28, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Funny thing, I have not ever used multiple screen names, they must be trying to hide their true feelings from each other.
> Weird.


The safe space people.  It's a good thing bubble wrap is cheap.  I love fossil fuels.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 28, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> The safe space people.  It's a good thing bubble wrap is cheap.  I love fossil fuels.


So do they.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 31, 2018)




----------



## nononono (Dec 31, 2018)

messy said:


> Hey since Trump admires Putin so much, why don’t we borrow their healthcare system? Putin gets it.


*Sell your " Fantasy " property and move there, you can be a " Fantasy " Oligarch....*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 31, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Sell your " Fantasy " property and move there, you can be a " Fantasy " Oligarch....*


messy doesn't get that under russian healthcare he'll live 15 years less.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 2, 2019)

*Did Rand Paul Convince Trump to Withdraw from Syria?*
If Paul did, in fact, persuade the president to withdraw U.S. troops from one of the seven military conflicts we’re currently engaged in, bravo.
*Wednesday, January 02, 2019*







Well, presidents are allowed to choose their own advisers. But how is it “troubling” that Trump might take advice from Senator Paul, but it’s fine to take advice from Senators Cotton and Graham? And by the way, check the quote above: how is a president’s conversation with a member of the Senate Foreign Relations Committee “wholly outside the policy process”?

Of course, Paul isn’t responsible for the fact that Trump is unable or unwilling to set a clear policy, implement it in an orderly manner, articulate a defense of it without using “alternative facts” and words like “suckers,” and make an inspirational, presidential speech to troops in a combat zone. *It’s better to withdraw from unnecessary wars inarticulately than to stay in them with a 500-page report.*

Rogin concludes by bemoaning “dangerous … isolationism [and] retreat.” “Isolationism” is a term that the foreign policy establishment throws around any time anyone questions whether all seven wars are actually wise. _The New York Times_ also uses the term, reporting that the Syrian withdrawal “has been condemned across the ideological spectrum,” “with the exception of a few vocal isolationists like Senator Rand Paul.” And a few realists and noninterventionists like my colleagues John Glaser and Christopher Preble. And about half the American people.

https://fee.org/articles/did-rand-paul-convince-trump-to-withdraw-from-syria/?utm_medium=push_notification&utm_source=rss&utm_campaign=rss_pushcrew&notification_source=pushcrew_rss


----------



## nononono (Jan 4, 2019)

*Wow ...!*

*Two more ( Female Pelosi Protoges ) Democratic LOWLIFES displayed their collective intelligence today.....*

*And mean while Nancy Pelosi is running around making strange finger signals and pursing her*
*Bat lips on National Television rambling on about utter gibberish that would have anyone else*
*locked up with Good Old Tony Clifton.*


----------

